# salary 2k for family of 4



## stephen1381 (24 Aug 2014)

Age:*33
Spouse’s/Partner's age:*32

Annual gross income from employment or profession:*23500


Monthly take-home pay*1650

Type of employment: employee

In general are you:
(a) spending more than you earn

Rough estimate of value of home
Amount outstanding on your mortgage:*181000
Mortgage 655

Savings and investments: 2000

Ages of children:*2 and 9 weeks

Life insurance:*31 


Got a job offer that would move us back to Ireland. The salary per month is about 1675, add children's allowance, that brings it up to 1935 euro. It would only be me working as our 2 children are very young. Do you think we could manage? We wouldn't need a car as job is walking distance and we have decent amenities close by. We own our home in Ireland.


----------



## vandriver (24 Aug 2014)

You should qualify for FIS (Family Income Supplement) as well,which would make the budget a bit easier.A back of the envelope calculation is about €130 per week,which would bring your weekly income up to €570.


----------



## stephen1381 (24 Aug 2014)

Thanks a million for the reply. Would I qualify for FIS if I lived abroad previously? I have been working in the middle east for nearly 5 years.


----------



## vandriver (24 Aug 2014)

Get reading!
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/275_Family-Income-Supplement.aspx


----------



## stephen1381 (24 Aug 2014)

Cheers. Big help


----------



## goingforgold (26 Aug 2014)

Is your mortgage interest only and about to change sometime soon to capital + interest? Worth considering if so.


----------

